# Do you continue to support people or companies despite their politics?



## John Titor (Feb 22, 2021)

I thought about this as it's easy to boycott something until you end up wanting that product. There was an article on Cracked back when it was decent, probably by David Wong, about Chic-fil-a's owner having an anti-gay marriage stance and Wong argued that people who continue to eat at Chic-fil-a are not homophobes, they just like the food.

Nearly a year ago, Blizzard shut down a tournament player for saying things that would upset their CCP overlords with many players vowing to swear off their products yet I've seen some quickly coming back to reactivate their accounts. For others, maybe they don't like what Blizzard did but would still continue playing their games because they paid to be entertained.

People have boycotted Nestle because they have done some awful shit but this is hard to do because they practically own half of everything.

The most general example I can think of is all the woke advertising. For the most part, they're empty gestures that want to grab your wallets but should it stop you from enjoying their product? Coca-cola has shilled for BLM but should that even be relevant if you just want Coke?


tl;dr - Do you boycott products or people because of their stances? Do you think people who don't follow through with their boycotts are weak or do you think it's possible to support an establishment without having to agree with them?


----------



## Maskull (Feb 22, 2021)

If the product is good I pay. I do not pay attention to anyone's gay politics unless it starts impinging on my life.


----------



## Chilson (Feb 22, 2021)

It makes me less inclined to buy their branded products. If I can find a replacement good that is within a reasonable level of quality and price range, then I will switch. 

I would switch anyway though if it was significantly cheaper regardless though. I don't really have brand loyalty unless its something expensive where I need to know the build quality is good and certain brands I know provide that quality consistently.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Feb 22, 2021)

I think companies should be neutral entities on social issues. The business sector has no business influencing social politics on either end of the spectrum. 
That's how I think things should be but I'm not the type to boycott companies when I disagree with their political messages, that's gay.
Boycotting effectively is also pretty impossible to do unless you're entirely self-sustaining since one head entity owns hundreds of brands/companies these days.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Feb 22, 2021)

People yes, companies no. Sell me product and shut up.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Feb 22, 2021)

If you dig deep enough every corporation has bowed to the woke agenda.  Just reject consumerism.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Feb 22, 2021)

I've stopped using services that have done something to displease me. But it depends on a case by case basis. 

The caterer I use when entertaining guests for instance is a stereotypical dangerhair wokelib. I don't like her opinions, however she doesn't force them on me or scream about how my very existence is pro rape or transphobic. I likewise keep my mouth shut when she's talking about things I consider lolcow worthy because it's just something from their day, rather than any attempt at proselytising. 

If the organisation makes an attempt to preach, or call me any names I drop them straight away, and try to encourage others to choose other options or sources instead. I don't always tell them, sometimes it's as simple as taking over stocking up the tea and coffee supplies and changing what brand we use. After all, Yorkshire Tea did tell me I was a Nazi and shouldn't buy their product. I'd hate to not respect their wishes.


----------



## Salubrious (Feb 22, 2021)

John Titor said:


> probably by David Wong


Did Cracked ever get cancelled for having a white editor in chief appropriating an Asian psuedoname just because?


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 22, 2021)

John Titor said:


> Nearly a year ago, Blizzard shut down a tournament player for saying things that would upset their CCP overlords with many players vowing to swear off their products yet I've seen some quickly coming back to reactivate their accounts. For others, maybe they don't like what Blizzard did but would still continue playing their games because they paid to be entertained.


Well, I still bought the game so they still got a sale before the incident. 

I guess it depends on the policies. But let's face it, I still wear Nike sneakers even though they use slave labor. 

So ask yourself that.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Feb 22, 2021)

I do not support these companies unless it's absolutely necessary. If at all possible I get what I need from them for free. Otherwise I don't bother. When I need hardware I've been ordering more stuff directly from different countries. The shipping costs are higher, but I don't mind paying an extra 10 bucks. I legitimately favor supporting Japanese and Chinese businesses over American ones now. 

At least for food, it helps that most of the companies that constantly shill this woke anti-white shit are all the same ones that sell sugary poison for you to eat. Wonder if there's a connection there...


----------



## Ita Mori (Feb 22, 2021)

Depends. Can I do without it or not?
I can do without Bank Of America, Nike, Coca-Cola, etc. They're all shit quality or bad for your health anyway.
And all 3 examples I mentioned have done terrible things and exploited people in inhumane ways, all acts that they wish to wash away by making contributions to woke institutions or nigger charities. This seems to be a trend with companies that go woke usually being pieces of shit themselves but because teenagers don't care about slave labor in Malaysia used to make their iPhones, they give themselves a pass.

On the flip side, I can't exactly do away with my ISP or phone and live like it's 1989.

Makes me kinda wish more companies were like Valve in regards to lily-livered morality or politics.

Edit: Here's more of what I mean about how terrible companies pull woke acts to make retards forget about their injustices. Some faggot cheering for Bank Of America because BoA said it'd make a tax deductible donation to niggers. Never mind how bad BoA actually is. How it has a history of discriminatory hiring practices based on race or even worse discrimination against race based on loans; they're going to donate a billion dollars to the DNC which they can write off in their tax report! Hurray!!


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 22, 2021)

It depends on how deep their commitment to woke is and whether or not they're utterly inescapable.

Companies like Microsoft or Google are practically impossible to boycott and Disney is close to that as well, but I still won't pay for any of their streaming services and make a point of buying physical media when I can.

As for the BLM coup, it depends on the degree of commitment.

Damn near every company gave a boilerplate endorsement of BLM in June 2020 but the ones still gunning hard for it like Disney, Coca-Cola, and Cartoon Network can all go fuck themselves and I will do my best to boycott their sorry asses as much as feasibly possible.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Feb 22, 2021)

Ita Mori said:


> Edit: Here's more of what I mean about how terrible companies pull woke acts to make retards forget about their injustices. Some faggot cheering for Bank Of America because BoA said it'd make a tax deductible donation to niggers. Never mind how bad BoA actually is. How it has a history of discriminatory hiring practices based on race or even worse discrimination against race based on loans; they're going to donate a billion dollars to the DNC which they can write off in their tax report! Hurray!!


I know it's been said to death, but of all the things lefties do, this is the MOST insufferable. They sit there and rail on twitter all day about the horrible evil capitalists at McDonalds and then head out to McDonalds to order a Pride Burger. 

I'm such a rebel :^)


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes. I enjoy the practice of "voting with my wallet", and consider it exactly the thing a free American would do to influence the market. I learned this practice from an elderly neighbor of mine who was very clearly a "Buy American"-type of person, who was not at all afraid to tell me that Mitsubishi made Jap fighter planes, and the Nazis made Volkswagan, but Jeep was still made by an American Motor Company.

Often, boycotting can seem hard, but I've known some with the freedom to make a hobby of it.

And yes, often it has bullshit SJW/pinko-commie implications these days.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Feb 22, 2021)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> And yes, often it has bullshit SJW/pinko-commie implications these days.


Completely disagree. Consoomerism is almost exclusively a woke left thing these days. They all say #CancelThis #CancelThat but look up in starry eyed wonderment the moment the company says "POC Trans Lives Matter!" They immediately forget everything and proceed to consoom. Then turning around and shaming others who do not consoom. I know people like this in real life and they act like literal cartoon characters.


----------



## Pokemonquistador2 (Feb 22, 2021)

It's impossible to escape buying from corporations that hate your guts, but you can try to minimize how much you support them. Buy whatever you can on sale to deny them the maximum amount of money. Go to a thrift store and buy used as much as possible. Buy on clearance. This is not only good from a political standpoint, but you'll save money as well. Cut cable and Netflix. There are..uhm.. _alternate_ ways to get entertainment. Go to the Library and rent stuff for free. Stop eating so much fast food and cook your own stuff. Use generic brand foods if you can (except cheese slices. I've never used a generic store brand cheese slice that wasn't plastic sludge once melted.)


----------



## I Love Beef (Feb 22, 2021)

Deep down, no. On the other hand, at best, I cope by the verse "Give Caesar His Due". 

I've entirely abstained from Amazon outside of whatever I bought before Amazon decided turning into a shit dystopia megacorp slavery depot to help line Jeff Bezo's wallet to be the biggest dickless faggot who compensates with cash for his insecurity complex. Seriously, at least Ebay's got an excuse of how they need the money to run their site selling or buying shit and they pay the postal people to deliver. Everything else I've abstained from is simply through lack of need, common sense of shitty practices that won't ever go well in the long run, and knowing that I need my money and time for other things because I'm not a spring chicken anymore. 

If I do buy something out of want from a dubious place of business, I know better than to believe that my money and contribution is that important to the suits, because I've also learned shitty investments and bad decisions ruin you faster than boycotting, and there are times the customer can be right in being total dipshits as well, and if you can't deal with it, well, good luck. I'll sum it like this: If the manure helps fruit to yield big, then it's not wasted shit. Business is that kind of necessary evil in life we just have to deal with in our own way.

Since the coof started, I can proudly say that I helped give my local brick by brick independent lone eateries money for their goods and services over fast food places.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Feb 22, 2021)

Pokemonquistador2 said:


> (except cheese slices. I've never used a generic store brand cheese slice that wasn't plastic sludge once melted.)


Kraft is an American Food Company, and I approve of this message.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Feb 23, 2021)

I tend to try to look the other way in terms of a company's political beliefs, because once you start going the route of boycotting companies because of that, then you have to nit-pick every single tiny detail of what every company you touch is guilty of doing wrong or going against your beliefs. And I'm not sure how many people out there would be able to handle the thinking required (as well as being able to access alternate products, that also have to be politically compatible) to pull that off.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Feb 23, 2021)

I Love Beef said:


> Deep down, no. On the other hand, at best, I cope by the verse "Give Caesar His Due".
> 
> I've entirely abstained from Amazon outside of whatever I bought before Amazon decided turning into a shit dystopia megacorp slavery depot to help line Jeff Bezo's wallet to be the biggest ...


Oddly enough, I've done the opposite as a maneuver to avoid local woke vendors.

Local "whatever" store poses a SJW-bent - anything I get there can be found on amazon with free shipping at a lower price.

I have a long list of local people I cannot shop with, and its turned into a large amount of my budget going to Bezos.


----------



## I Love Beef (Feb 23, 2021)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> Oddly enough, I've done the opposite as a maneuver to avoid local woke vendors.
> 
> Local "whatever" store poses a SJW-bent - anything I get there can be found on amazon with free shipping at a lower price.
> 
> I have a long list of local people I cannot shop with, and its turned into a large amount of my budget going to Bezos.


Life isn't perfect, and people have their own needs, so the human reign isn't too much of something I'm willing to worry about over more important things. 

On another hand, I find the SJW bent more amusing if they have a business, because it still means that "evil capitalism" is still in place while they "suffer and toil" over the fact that commie bullshit and socialist bastard fuckery isn't prevailing if they're that insufferable and deluded to begin with. Some people really need to get over themselves.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 23, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> Did Cracked ever get cancelled for having a white editor in chief appropriating an Asian psuedoname just because?


That was his second pen name, his first one was Lee Wong, but changed it to David due to the work he did and needing it linked to his resume.

As they say, two Wongs don't make a white.


----------



## PC78 (Feb 23, 2021)

I usually don't boycott products. The only exception are ones that go so out of the way to scream their politics. The only product/company I'm currently boycotting is Ben and Jerry's.


----------



## Massively Strong Greed (Feb 23, 2021)

There are so many scummy/woke companies now that you’d have to go full hippie to avoid them all. However, it’s not hard to boycott, say, Nestlé.


----------



## axfaxf (Feb 23, 2021)

PC78 said:


> I usually don't boycott products. The only exception are ones that go so out of the way to scream their politics.


This.

When Gillette told me I was a violent rapist enabling nazi, I kinda took offense. And chances are that I´m not investing anything into vidya for the foreseeable future. But I´m not keeping some autistic list over Wrongthink™ companies. I suspect they will go out of business sooner or later, if they keep the pandering up.

I wish all these companies would just stfu and deliver the products customers want and need. To the satisfaction of everyone involved, instead of Current Year bullshit. But here we are.


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 23, 2021)

I tend to avoid a company's output as much as possible if they've publicly made statements against my way of life. It's hard to avoid some conglomerates entirely (until some brave soul is possessed by Teddy Roosevelt's ghost and goes on a trustbusting spree). But if a company is using politics, left or right (and yes, I'm looking at cringe shit like Black Rifle Coffee on the right) I feel like I'm being blatantly pandered to. It feels manipulative and gross, like the company is grooming me to stick their fingers in my grundle.


Syaoran Li said:


> It depends on how deep their commitment to woke is and whether or not they're utterly inescapable.
> 
> Companies like Microsoft or Google are practically impossible to boycott and Disney is close to that as well, but I still won't pay for any of their streaming services and make a point of buying physical media when I can.
> 
> ...


Disney is easy enough to boycott.

COMPLETELY unrelated video:


----------



## ClownBrew (Feb 23, 2021)

I do my best to avoid Woke Inc. but it's a royal pain in the ass at times. Sometimes I do end up snapping and giving in. 

When you can't find a suitable alternative company, it's no fun brushing your teeth with straight baking soda. Neither is choking down protein shakes that turn your guts into one of those volcano science projects kids build for school, or dousing yourself in generic sunblock that feels like vaseline. On a roasting hot day full of yardwork.

Ironically enough I'm supporting black owned business by using Magic Powder on my beard just to own the comrades at Gillette. The irony not to mention the autism  is not lost on me.


----------



## HeirenPlaya (Feb 23, 2021)

If the product is good and is priced reasonably, or if I am just about forced to use the service, then yes.

I am trying to support more local, family-owned businesses, and yes (perhaps ironically), more Black businesses as long as they are not on some über-woke shea buttery BLM madness.


----------



## Richard Harrow (Feb 23, 2021)

If they make a product I want and their competition isn't up-to-snuff, then I purchase.  In the end, I have control of how I spend MY money, not how the recipient of my money decides to spend it thereafter.  The boycott thing is more or less a social/political grandstanding maneuver to show your friends what a "good and righteous" person you are.  Very few boycotts make a noticeable impact, especially when talking about major corporations.


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 23, 2021)

At this point everyone and everything is guilty of something, and even bothering to keep track of it all is just depressing. I just buy cheap and try not to think about it.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Feb 23, 2021)

I've recently dropped Disney+ and Coca Cola from my life. 

I refuse to be a sheep that lies down with wolves.


----------



## GHTD (Feb 23, 2021)

If it happens on a local level where someone does some stupid political shit, I stop shopping there for a while.

We had a Target back last year that made national attention when one of the employees, obviously part of the ACAB crew, filmed a TikTok of them making a "Blue Lives Matter" drink at the Starbucks mixed with bleach. When that happened, I didn't shop at that Target for about two months, but thankfully Target fired that dumbass.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Feb 23, 2021)

Overall, I don’t mind it when someone is genuinely being woke in the workplace because it’s usually a sign that they’re oblivious morons who can be milked of every last cent. They’ll trust anyone who can use their lingo. If it’s a coworker it’s often a sign that they’re genuinely useless and will be gone in less than two months. Businesses that drink the cool aid and don’t understand their demographics get exactly what they deserve. Still there are others that have so much market share that it doesn’t matter if tomorrow they started supporting Nazbol.

Imo it’s just a waste of energy and sanity to fret about corporations milking danger hair retards. It’s just as gay as protesting against Chikfila. I don’t care unless they’re being annoying while I’m physically at their stores, restaurants, etc., which is incredibly rare outside of San Fran, Portland, etc. As long as I get value from the product I don’t give a damn. I also avoid named brands since they’re overvalued hype, cereal is cereal, a shoe is a shoe, I won’t pay more for a mascot or for a swoosh. Loyalty to a brand, especially when they profess political views, is tantamount to donning a dunce cap and wearing a sign that screams “take my money, I’m retarded!1!”


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Feb 23, 2021)

Depends on how egregious their opinions or actions are and how much I already like them. I can't watch Kevin Spacey movies anymore even though he used to be one of my favorite actors. I'll probably still buy Coke if I want some because the majority of workers in that company probably don't give a shit about being "less white". A ton of my local small businesses are very left-leaning, like putting up BLM pictures during the riots last summer, but I still like supporting local business and I already liked the people working there so I don't let politics get involved in that. I still don't buy Gillette products since they called their entire customer base rapists.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 23, 2021)

I don’t give a fuck what someone’s politics are as long as they’re not obnoxious and in your face about it constantly. I have both left wing and right wing friends and politics rarely comes up, and when it does we’re able to actually have a good conversation without it turning into some childish argument. I also have distanced myself from others because they let politics complete consume their life and have become insufferable to be around.

same thing with businesses and media. Don’t give a fuck if store #8675309 supports left or right wing politics as long as they treat their customer base fairly and sell quality products. If they start pushing an agenda and alienating potential customers again I’ll distance myself.


----------



## Rich Evans Apologist (Feb 23, 2021)

I use adblock and I don't waste my existence watching television or using social media, so I have to go out of my way to find a reason to be mad at a company. 

Further, read just the slightest tidbits here and there on corporate/business management theory and you'll realize that no-one on the board actually fucking cares or actually hates your guts, they're just doing what makes the most sense to their bottom line. 
Their market analysis suggested you aren't gonna maximize their profits or give them a shield to deflect criticism, so they don't really have an incentive to cater to you. Get back into the hegemon's seat and maybe that'll shift around.


----------



## OrionBalls (Feb 23, 2021)

I still like Fat Albert and The Cosby Kids and would show it to my children, if I ever had any.. I can absolutely seperate a serial rapist from his work.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Feb 23, 2021)

If it's a megacorp like Alphabet, Amazon, Microsoft, Bank of America, or Disney? I literally have no choice. I try to pirate any media I can (in Twisted Metal 2, of course), but quite frankly I have no choice if it's an internet service or financial institution.

For certain products, yes, definitely if I have the option to do so. I stopped supporting Gillette for their insufferable faggotry in 2019, so I use other brands instead -- this includes boycotting Duracell batteries, because believe it or not they're owned by Gillette as a parent company. I boycott Ben & Jerry's ice cream because they're vocally far-leftist and hired a former Soviet-era Stasi member in their company's leadership, and are unapologetic about it. Not to mention they have flavors for punchable dipshits like Stephen Colbert and Jimmy Fallon. I easily boycott Marvel because comic books and superhero capeshit movies are already retarded, and even as a kid I never liked them. When I was in elementary school, my friends all wanted to play X-Men at recess, and I thought it was gay. With that said, it's not hard to boycott certain brands.

Musicians? See my above thing about media piracy (in Street Fighter II, of course). If an entertainer is talented enough, I can see past their politics and enjoy their content -- ONLY if they're talented enough. For example, Dave Grohl is a libtard and a feminist, but he was a great drummer for Nirvana, so I like his work with them, but I don't care for the Foo Fighters anyway. CCR and John Fogerty were also libtards and Boomer-era leftists, BUT, however CCR was a great band and Fogerty was a great singer, so I can look past his politics and enjoy his music. Rage Against the Machine sucks balls from both directions: politically and musically. Roger Waters is surprisingly a based Boomer leftard, and Pink Floyd is a great enough band that I can enjoy regardless. Meanwhile, I absolutely loathe most pop stars anyway, so when I hear about Katy Perry, Lady Gaga, Adele, Miley Cyrus, and Cardi B being Democrats and libtards, it's no skin off my teeth since I've always hated their music anyway.

Movies/TV? Jim Carrey is an insufferable dipshit on social media, and frankly I never cared for his movies anyway. I liked them as a kid, but honestly each film he ever made at his career peak never stood the test of the time, and are all just cringe now (ex: Ace Ventura, The Mask, Dumb & Dumber, Batman Forever, Cable Guy). Kathy Griffin was never entertaining, the American Office show sucks, Sulu on Star Trek was always a lame character (I was always a Dr. McCoy guy), John Cusak movies were all shit, I never liked Johnny Depp in anything (including PotC), and Luke Skywalker was one of my least favorite Star Wars characters. That being said, avoiding movies with those aforementioned Twitter libtards/spastics is pretty easy, even if you do pirate it. The only real exception is the Simpsons, which in my defense was actually pretty based for its golden years, and they even had the conservative John Shwartzwelder as a head writer in its heyday to keep things balanced. Woke zombie Simpsons can go choke on a dick and die.

EDIT - I don't watch any sportsball in the slightest bit, so there's that too.


----------



## Rusty Crab (Feb 23, 2021)

Freshly Baked Socks said:


> Oddly enough, I've done the opposite as a maneuver to avoid local woke vendors.
> 
> Local "whatever" store poses a SJW-bent - anything I get there can be found on amazon with free shipping at a lower price.
> 
> I have a long list of local people I cannot shop with, and its turned into a large amount of my budget going to Bezos.


The way I look at it is this:

I cannot hurt amazon. Even if 80% of people in the United States stopped using Amazon tomorrow, they would be just fine. At worst they get bailed out by the government.

I CAN hurt a local business. They run on thin margins, and telling the 50 year old Karen running the tea shop that hanging black power fists everywhere is not an acceptable practice is far more impact than leaving a whiny customer service email for Amazon that no one will ever see.

On top of that, I've noticed that local businesses are far more dogged (no offense) about being Woke than national ones are. During the summer riots, I got bombarded with emails from local businesses I used to go to "denouncing whiteness" and saying that would start donating their money regularly to anti-police organizations. That was enough to make my stop going, but passing by the businesses themselves, they started draping themselves in African #Resist shit that was downright embarrassing to look at.


----------



## Spangled Drongo (Feb 23, 2021)

It all depends. A lot of the time the companies are just pandering to make the big bucks and don’t really believe what they’re saying, just going along with whatever rhetoric is “in” at the moment. And if it’s media, so long as the creators don’t bring their politics into it so as to not alienate a large portion of the audience, I don’t particularly mind. But something that clearly has an overt ideological message in it, like that woke dating sim ValiDate, is immediately recognisable as something made with a specific political leaning in mind, so they’re not getting a cent of my money.

The same goes for individuals offering a service. As an example, a lot of the best artists on social media who take commissions are woke, as the arts as a whole is a very left leaning field, but plenty of them are talented regardless of how brainwashed they might be, don’t exclusively draw ugly people of ambiguous gender covered in neon clown vomit (see: SJW art thread) and don’t care where the money comes from so long as they’re getting paid. If they won’t accept commissions from someone who, say, disagrees with the statement “trans women are women” or doesn’t support BLM, then I wouldn’t bother.


----------



## The Nothingness (Feb 23, 2021)

I've struggled with this for the past several years and at times it frustrates me. I guess it is because I want to show I have thick skin but I also don't want to come off as someone who has no principles to stand on. 

An example this is I've been subscribed to a wrestling podcast for, I say, well over five years. The hosts are from the UK and they proudly wear their left-wing views on their sleeves. I tolerated the number of times they have done political hot takes or talked about things they find "problematic" but it is getting to a point where their swipes at wrestling personalities who disagree with them politically and socially has become tiresome. It doesn't help that they've mentioned times people have brought up their hot takes and basically said, "Deal with it."

Maybe I should be asking myself is am I still entertained?


----------



## cypocraphy (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes , because deep down we're all autistic morons who don't really know shit about anything.


----------



## ClownBrew (Feb 23, 2021)

To you guys who point out that it does nothing to harm their bottom line, in my case that isn't why I'm doing it. For me it's the principle. I know that these businesses will go on their merry way and laugh all the way to the bank every day-- but at least they won't be doing it with my help. For me it's more about simply knowing I didn't willingly give a cent to Antifa or BLM. Also been boycotting Chinese products for more than a decade now due to wildlife poaching and dog murder not to mention their treatment of their fellow humans. Cynics who tell you it's impossible to get by w/o China are full of shit, it's hard but far from impossible.

Not preaching at you guys whatsoever. These are just my own personal choices that I'm talking about.


----------



## Mr. Bung (Feb 24, 2021)

If I like what they create, of course.

Reading his Tweets, you can tell web cartoon creator Dean Packis of "Apocalypse Cartoons" is an insufferable far-left politisperg. But I love his shit because it's memorable and hilarious.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Feb 24, 2021)

like i have a choice? my only other option is too live out in the woods. if they think sucking black dick will make them the most amount of profit well, they be the best dick suckers on the corner.

what you have to remember is they dont care about you. they just want your money and will tell the majority what they want to hear to get it.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Feb 24, 2021)

I try to reduce my consumerism as much as possible; part of that is not buying unnecessary shit, making my own food as much as I can from scratch. I use a milk round to get my milk, bread, butter, tea, jam/curd from local farmers. 

But being realistic, I'm pretty well off, I don't need to use ASDA, Tesco, and other big capital sort of shite; because I can afford the more expensive local products. A cut of beef from my local butchers costs about five pounds more on average than in ASDA, and a good seven or eight more than in LIDL. If I eat a red meat dinner every week that's about ten pound more a week, each year. Chicken/Fish/Pork has a similar sort of upmarking when I get it local. Milk is significantly more expensive from a float than from a shop. My three weekly bottles run me about six pound, wheras from the shop I could get the same for about two. 

Oh and I buy from the co-op. I hate labour (the party), and Co-op is their little bitch boy that funds them with purchases, but it's literally the only shop within five miles that stays open (and isn't related to Walmart), so I have to go to them sometimes for supplies. Which I dislike doing, but it's either that or no toilet paper, and I really, really, don't wanna have to sacrifice a sock every time I use the toilet. 

Boycotting multinationals and shopping local to try and help my community is expensive. But I don't do it because I hate their politics (I do hate them though), but rather because I'd be happier with local businesses, ran by people I know, who live near me and share my community and values succeed more than they do.


----------



## Every Crook and Nanny (Feb 24, 2021)

As much as Nestle is neck-deep in all sorts of unethical scumfuckery, it's almost impossible to avoid it in my country where it is very much dominant in the food and grocery market. Plus, my family has been life-long customers and it would be hard to convince them to buy other less shady companies.

So what the hell, at least some of its products are decent.


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Feb 24, 2021)

John Titor said:


> I thought about this as it's easy to boycott something until you end up wanting that product. There was an article on Cracked back when it was decent, probably by David Wong, about Chic-fil-a's owner having an anti-gay marriage stance and Wong argued that people who continue to eat at Chic-fil-a are not homophobes, they just like the food.
> 
> Nearly a year ago, Blizzard shut down a tournament player for saying things that would upset their CCP overlords with many players vowing to swear off their products yet I've seen some quickly coming back to reactivate their accounts. For others, maybe they don't like what Blizzard did but would still continue playing their games because they paid to be entertained.
> 
> ...


Depends on the quality of their content and how much they are personally impacting me -- for example I never stopped using Blizzard because I don't fully care about China's internal affairs, I knew the majority of the population was virtue signaling at the time, and I was using the products heavily; However, I have cut out most subscription services since the content to me is all garbage at best and domestic propaganda at worst.

tl;dr - I do not think boycotts work and only stop using products when I no longer enjoy them anymore/are openly telling me not to buy/use their product.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 28, 2021)

I havent bought a non-physical product since the early 2000s, torrented every game, movie, book and song since then. Never ever paid for porn, and I would rather die than give a cent to an eThot.

If we ever get replicators I'm going to torrent plans for everything from toblerones to a fucking lambo, fuck corporations

Politics? Susan Wojcicki can let me buttfuck her daughters in front of her and I still wont pay for youtube premium


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Feb 28, 2021)

ITT I have no convictions and I must consoom

I'm anti-woke to a degree where saying what I really feel would likely end up with me in court, but that only applies to things I perceive as imminently harmful to myself, my loved ones, or society at large.  Race baiting, indoctrinating children into the tranny cult, antifa/BLM, that sort of thing I will not support because they're legitimately evil and are actually, measurably getting innocent people killed.  As far as I'm concerned, supporting critical race theory is no better than pulling the trigger yourself.  So of course I'm going to avoid giving money to people who support CRT as much as possible.

Retards who don't know shit about economics yelling about muh livable minimum wage, on the other hand, aren't evil, they're just stupid.  I won't be affected by it because I'm not dumb enough to live in a big city.  If they want to destroy their own lives, I'm fine with that.  TDS is borderline because it so frequently veers into "kill those who disagree" territory, but generally my attitude there is it's benign enough not to warrant a boycott.  Although if they're spergy enough about it sometimes I'll pirate their game purely out of spite.


----------



## DeAtH (Jun 7, 2021)

Yes, anyone should  continue to support a company despite their politics but here's the thing though. If the company doesn't have any good content. Then I don't care both ways. That's how I would view such matters.


----------

